# Countermarch Mechanism



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

Could someone please post some photos of the countermarch mechanism on their loom? I'm looking to see what the top part where it attaches to the loom looks like. 

I have been googling and looking for something that shows specifically what it looks like and how it works, with little luck.

TYIA!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

i wonder if this might help you http://www.weaversschool.com/docs/Countermarch.pdf


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

Just visually..... the difference is striking. Countermarch is usually somewhat bigger. Think Barn loom!
The left is a countermarch, the right counterbalance. They both raise and lower the harnesses from above. A jack loom raises the harnesses from below and has no overhead mechanism.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Doesn't the counter arch gave two sets if lambs? One above the shafts and one below?


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

I have been rereading some of my materials. I understand it thoroughly now, thanks in large part to a glimakra manual, haha! The article you posted was in my pile, thx Marchie!!

Edward Worst is my main reference, I think his looms are beautiful.


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

Yes, there are two sets of lams. All shafts move with every treadle, either up or down, to guarantee a clean shed. 

There are no heddle horses. The loom looks much "cleaner" over the work-- there are just 3 strings that go from castle to shafts. 

Here's Worst's diagram for the cm build:


----------



## Rosepath (Feb 18, 2011)

Joanna Hall, the Glimakra USA dealer, has a nice explanation and diagrams on her page: http://glimakrausa.com/?s=countermarch++diagram&submit.x=0&submit.y=0
It's been very helpful when I need a refresher on my Standard, she also has a book on the countermarch loom that's clear and easy to understand, right up my alley


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

I believe there's a difference in the way you read a draft too. Has to do with the fact that the shed is created by lowering the harness rather than raising them. I just read something yesterday - you can create an inverted jack loom by adding a shed regulator. Those looms are great tho. I've just been intimidated by them because of all those 'strings' hanging all over the place. I know it's an organized mess tho. Just me.


----------

